# Aqua tech filtration



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, we bought most of our tanks from Wal-mart, so the filtration is by Aqua-tech....

My question is what do you all think of this kind of filtration for tanks...are they ok or should we consider upgrading in the near future...
The 3 tanks....2x 29 gallon tanks and the one 20 gallon all has the same filtration... aqua tech 20-40.....Any thoughts.....Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If they were any worse, they wouldn't be filters. As it stands, they're barely filters...

So.. they're as crapp as is possible.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the response......
I have another question regarding our 20 gallon tank....We are thinking of replacing this one first.......and we heard the penguin power filters are one of the best filtrations around...Which one should we buy for our tank ...the mini 100 (says for tanks up to 20 gallons) or the 150 (says for tanks up to 30 gallon)...which is best?


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Would be best to go with the 150, more filtration is always a good thing! + if your tank is a bit overstocked(not sayin it is) it will be better for the fish.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok interesting information thanks....
If any of you had to choose new filtration for your 20 gallon tank, would you choose a penguin power filter....or the emperor power filters..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

flojan said:


> Ok interesting information thanks....
> If any of you had to choose new filtration for your 20 gallon tank, would you choose a penguin power filter....or the emperor power filters..


Neither. Aquaclear 70 if I had to just get one filter.
If I wanted a high current setup Id put an Aquaclear 110 but 90% of the time the 70 would be the choice for me.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

I am currently checking the M.O.P.S catalogue power filters, and looking under aqua Clear by hagen....it says

Mini---tanks up to 15 gallons
150---tanks up to 30 gallons
200---for tanks to 40 gallons
300---tanks to 65 gallons
500 for tanks to 100 gallons


You said go for aqua clear 70...which one are you referring to...because online it says aquaclear 300 power 70....a little stumped, does a 20 gallon need that much filtration   

Thanks Pablo for all your help very much appreciated....the fish love it to


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

the 300 is the 70. Same filter different name.

You can PUT IT on a tank up to 70 gallons, sure... but not by itself. Unless you're insane. 

Remember there IS NO too much biofiltration or mechanical filtration. There's too much chemical filtration and too much flow. but there is no 'too big a filter'

Running ALONE:

Mini: Up to 3.5 Gallons

150 up to 10 gallons (but ideally 200)

200 up to 15 gallons (20 with very light load)

300 up to 25 gallons, (30 with very light load)

500 up to 50 Gallons

mini=mini

150=30

200=50

300=70

500=110

light load= small number of fish which do not require a very strong current or heavy duty biofiltration


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok since we have 4 tanks to deal with here at some point in time this year....What would you remommend for our 29 gallon tanks and our 55 gallon tank....Thanks


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Since your in the market for HOB filters be sure to take a look at eh eheim line-up.

http://www.eheim.com/hangon.htm


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Rena also has a relatively new and good quality HOB system.

Personally I'm partial to aquaclear. Even though the housing isn't very good quality and the impeller parts are low end the actual flow system is sound and for the price I still think its the best one running all sponge or sponge sponge biomax.

The EHEIM and API/RENA options are good options if you really dont like aquaclear I would stay away from PENGUIN/EMPEROR as I have had nothing but annoyances with every one I've ever had. The emperors are particularly poorly engineered. Id also stay away from the MARINELAND brand canister filters.

The RENA and EHEIM canisters are what most people use and find them to be good.

If you ever want a monster for cheap the FX5 is a good budget high cap canister


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I have to agree RENA makes a great Canister filter, but my choice for HOB will always be Eheim, they are well made, easy to clean and never a need to buy media also near impossible to overflow or clog.

When looking into any major purchase be sure to check reviews on the product and of course ask within the "trusted" forums.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Grey Legion said:


> I have to agree RENA makes a great Canister filter, but my choice for HOB will always be Eheim, they are well made, easy to clean and never a need to buy media also near impossible to overflow or clog.
> 
> When looking into any major purchase be sure to check reviews on the product and of course ask within the "trusted" forums.


I agree the EHEIM HOB is a good design. Regardless, someone choosing the EHEIM or AQUACLEAR of proper size and proper setup should be equally happy.--IMO


----------

